# Trainee/up & coming car bodshop/sprayers



## vetch (Jul 14, 2007)

Bit of a long shot (out of desperation), but does anybody know any trainee/ amateur/curious bodyshop guys or car painters who fancy honing their skills on my cars?

To cut a long story short, someone drove into my S3 and drove off (while it was parked up), the bumper needs a full repray. 

And not long after that, someone keyed my MX5 down all three panels on one side. And every time I set money aside to sort out the cosmetic issues, some mechanical problems eats up my hard earned cash!

Anyway, enough of my sob story!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

vetch said:


> Bit of a long shot (out of desperation), but does anybody know any trainee/ amateur/curious bodyshop guys or car painters who fancy honing their skills on my cars?
> 
> To cut a long story short, someone drove into my S3 and drove off (while it was parked up), the bumper needs a full repray.
> 
> ...


An S3 and an MX5 !! Surely with those motors you must have some spare cash ???


----------



## vetch (Jul 14, 2007)

I was half expecting that response! The S3 is coming up to 8 years old and my MX5 has classic status as its 20 years old! Both motors together aren't worth more than £6-7k.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## vetch (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm in Swansea mate, but willing to travel.

Incidentally, I don't want people to get the wrong idea from my original post - I'd be happy to pay someone to sort both cars out, but I'm looking for someone who can do it very cheaply. Maybe someone who sprays as a hobbie, or is just starting out or an apprentice who needs cars to work on? Or just as a hobble to make some cash on the side!

Worth a try?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

sort of you get what you pay for , although ive seen some shocking work this year , and that was from not cheap bodyshops .
kind of a slight contradiction but the standard of workmanship has in my eyes gone down drastically of late . so if your asking for cheap to start with/ somebody to practice . chances are it will be a mess . and then youll be looking for someone to rectify another problem .


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I really wouldn't go looking for such a 'cheap' job if I was you. It'll surely devalue the cars.

I sympathise with the run of bad luck with the damage though!


----------

